# Tree Service Worker Electrocuted in NH



## Ductape (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a bad year for tree workers in NH. 

Standing 20 feet away from a crane that became electrified, and was killed. Crazy.

Tree service worker electrocuted in crane accident, fire chief says | Local News - WMUR Home


----------



## Raintree (Jun 14, 2012)

RIP, very sad!


----------



## deevo (Jun 15, 2012)

Tragic...RIP


----------



## cfield (Jun 15, 2012)

Only about 20 mins from me, too close to home. R.I.P.


----------

